# 2013 Jamerson Cup for SS and Mods



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The annual Jamerson Cup is coming up Saturday Aug 17th at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester Virginia.
Classes are Super Stock on a 4'x16' Tomy track and Modified on a 4'x16' Wizz track. This is a money race that will get your finger ready for the season. 

Track pix, race details and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jc13.html

Make it a family weekend with Busch Gardens, Water Country USA, Colonial Williamsburg, Kings Dominion, Williamsburg Premium Outlets and Virginia Beach all near by.

http://seaworldparks.com/en/buschgardens-williamsburg?from=bgportal
http://www.watercountryusa.com/wc/
http://www.colonialwilliamsburg.com/
https://www.kingsdominion.com/
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=89
http://www.virginiabeach.com/


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Dan Cronin of eliteslotcars.com has stepped up with prizes for the Jamerson Cup competitors!
Aug 17th, Gloucester, VA for Super Stock and Mods:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jc13.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Prizes donated by following great sponsors: http://www.hcslots.com/home.html Harden Creek Slotcars (Terry Flynn) , http://www.onestopslotshop.com/ One Stop Slot Shop (Jerry Schmoyer), email to [email protected] for Smith Hall Racing (Mark Smith, http://mmvhoracer.com/Balancing__etc.html MRT Products by Mark MacVittie, and http://www.eliteslotcars.com Elite Slot Cars (Tracks) and http://shop.eliteslotcars.com Elite Slot Cars store which is all about providing a modern shopping experience for performance HO parts. Every item displays the inventory in real time and will not let people buy it if its not in stock. This prevents any surprises.


----------

